

Let's Make a Deal - gruseom
http://www.bankofengland.co.uk/publications/Documents/speeches/2012/speech593.pdf

======
gruseom
The subtitle is too wonderful not to include:

    
    
      Speech given by 
      Robert Jenkins, Member of the Financial Policy Committee, Bank of England 
      At the Worshipful Company of Actuaries, Haberdasher’s Hall, London 
      10 July 2012

~~~
sjtgraham
Livery companies. They're a thing in England, N.B. The Worshipful Company of
Information Technologists - <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Livery_Company>

